# Tonna Mansion. Neath.



## clay_9 (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a Large house in the Tonna area of Neath. Referred to as 'Tonna Mansion' by locals, I'm afraid I don't know much about the history of this place.

A friend of mine told me how it's been abandoned since she can remember (20+ years). Apparently the owner lost a child in a fire and just left the place and never returned. My friend said how she used to go in when she was younger and the place was still in good condition, with a library and cutlery all in place and intact.

It's not like that anymore of course and a large chunk of the roof has been stolen for scrap metal which has resulted in massive damage inside.


----------



## cunningcorgi (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice set of pics.

The place is even more delapidated and falling apart since I was there last about 4 years ago.


----------

